# BSG Classic Viper and Mel's Drive packaging



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking good!

From CultTVMan's site:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=30095


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow, the packaging design on the Viper is striking.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

and a bonus print too! This just gets better and better.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice.:thumbsup: Reminds me a bit of the original Monogram box and like the fact that we get a Mcquarrie print too.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

WANT! WANT! NOW! Any release date yet?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Moebius posted photos of the original Viper model on their Facebook page. It has been painted and weathered, and looks nice. Go check it out.
Oh, and still no word on a release date.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Linky...?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Okay.
http://www.moebiusmodels.com/
Scroll to the bottom of the page, click the "F" button next to the "Links" button.
Enjoy Viper goodness!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Moebius posted photos of the original Viper model on their Facebook page. It has been painted and weathered, and looks nice. Go check it out.
> Oh, and still no word on a release date.


Glad they're getting around to showing something other then burgers w/fries! 

The Viper looks stunning. Frank says it will be out soon, hopefully that means within the next month or so.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Okay.
> http://www.moebiusmodels.com/
> Scroll to the bottom of the page, click the "F" button next to the "Links" button.
> Enjoy Viper goodness!


Awesome, thanks! :thumbsup: 

Looks great. Gonna be a nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Arrrrrrgh when is it coming out!!!!???


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Any release date yet?


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are the pics from facebook.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Only one thing to say at this point:










Preordered with Steve.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Helldogg said:


> Arrrrrrgh when is it coming out!!!!???





Rl3058 said:


> Any release date yet?


In the comments next to the photos of the kit (Viper rear engines shot), Frank says the kit should be available end of August. Not sure if that means at the port or in stores, either way figure August-September.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'll get this one just for the landing gears.... Any other new details added to this re-issued kit? Got already 2 unbuilt in my inventory. Gee I better star building them before the 50th anniversary....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

f1steph said:


> ...Any other new details added to this re-issued kit? Got already 2 unbuilt in my inventory...


Every detail is added since this isn't a re-issue. This is an all new tooling, ACCURATE, classic Viper kit.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Sweet...... It looks great...... Another kit added to my inventory....


----------

